# patch for Roland Edirol SD-20



## tingo (Feb 26, 2011)

FWIW, with the files from this message on the freebsd-multimedia mailinglist:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2011-February/011676.html
for the snd_uaudio(4) module
my Roland Edirol SD-20 sound module (MIDI) works under FreeBSD 8.2-stable. From /var/log/messages:

```
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0582 product 0x0027 bus uhub3
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio0: <Roland EDIROL SD-20, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio0: No playback!
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio0: No recording!
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio0: MIDI sequencer
Feb 26 20:56:21 kg-v7 kernel: pcm6: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```
The keyboard (Evolution eKeys 37) was already working:

```
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: ugen0.4: <Evolution Electronics Ltd.> at usbus0
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio1: <Evolution Electronics Ltd. USB MIDI keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.00/2.52, addr 4> on usbus0
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio1: No playback!
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio1: No recording!
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: uaudio1: MIDI sequencer
Feb 26 21:01:27 kg-v7 kernel: pcm7: <USB audio> on uaudio1
```
Nice!


----------

